
Is Big Data Still a Thing? - HeyShayBY
http://mattturck.com/2016/02/01/big-data-landscape/
======
HeyShayBY
Seriously Matt knocked this out of the park. One of the best posts I've read
about the big data industry, very insightful.

------
mindcrime
Still a thing? Hell, it hasn't even really gotten started yet.

